# How much does a transmission service charge?



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

How much does a transmission service charge for removing my damn oil drain bolt? I've got my 90 sentra on jack stands, and tried using my yakima rack bar as a breaker bar, but the thing won't budge.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Galimba1 said:


> How much does a transmission service charge for removing my damn oil drain bolt? I've got my 90 sentra on jack stands, and tried using my yakima rack bar as a breaker bar, but the thing won't budge.


No idea...
But try using Liquid Wrench or WD40 on it a day before, usually it works. Otherwise the only route is to drill through the center of the bolt (make sure your drill bit's diameter is significantly smaller than bolt's diameter) and try again; progressively increase diameter of the hole through bolt's body until you either manage to unbolt it, or break it apart and pull the pieces off the female thread. Then get a new bolt...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Warm up the engine to normal temperature then turn it off. Get a wire brush and brush that area on the trans including the bolt. Pour some brake fluid over the bolt (brake fluid penetrates pretty damn good... give it a lot) and let it soak for a few minutes then try it again. If that doesn't work then that bolt will most likely snap when you try to loosen it.

What size socket/wrench are you using on that bolt ?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> How much does a transmission service charge for removing my damn oil drain bolt?



Nothing!

Take the car to you local JiffyLube or auto shop and tell em your sad story about the stuck bolt. They will likely have pitty on you and break the bolt free for FREE. We've all been there and so have they so any nice auto shop would help you out.


----------

